
New Tesla accident - moon162612
https://www.facebook.com/100000826626015/videos/1232995623404647/
======
sbierwagen
Previous submission (6 days ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13778494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13778494)

------
moon162612
Driver enabled HighWayPilot and removed his hands from the steering wheel.
Looks like the car tried to stay within the road marking and didn't see the
barriers.

~~~
feld
yellow line on road seems to perfectly align with the yellow barrier. camera
didn't identify the wall. I don't think they have radar to identify solid
objects, do they? Isn't it just camera? I can't remember right now and too
lazy to look it up.

~~~
mikeyouse
Teslas have a serious problem avoiding stationary objects in traffic lanes,
especially when following traffic. If you search YouTube for Tesla accidents,
there are a big group where the car is following traffic in its lane and it
doesn't yield to some object in its lane. Over and over again.

From OP:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQxIhMBKblY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQxIhMBKblY)

Fatal crash in China:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc0yYJ8-Dyo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc0yYJ8-Dyo)

Another Chinese accident:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ7vqAUJdbE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJ7vqAUJdbE)

One in Europe:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQkx-4pFjus](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQkx-4pFjus)

Another:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxFrVbO76uw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxFrVbO76uw)

I don't know what system they're using, but they really need to get a handle
on it. For as many accidents as they avoid, not hitting stopped objects is
pretty important from a safety perspective.

